# water surface temp



## 8 lb test (Dec 15, 2011)

Who can tell me the surface temp for Pensacola Beach or Perdido Key?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Look at the Bluewater Supermap at www.florida-offshore.com


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a app for my Iphone thats called surfline, tells you just about everything you need to know concerning the conditions.


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

65 +/-


----------

